# Interested in Yoga, and certain breathing techniques



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

I really would like to start doing some form of yoga before i go to bed at nights. Nothing complicated, just some simple exercises I can do which will bring me relaxation as well as emotional well being and peace.

If anyone has any thing or can help me, please help me.

Eric


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

You are supposed to go to a teacher to learn it but I learned yoga postures from a dvd and I haven't had any problems http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000 ... d&v=glance Its quite an old dvd and probably not the best one available but it provides the basic postures.

If you really want to get the benefit from yoga you are better off looking into the more traditional style Indian Yoga rather than more modern power types which all the celebrities do. If you do proper yoga which includes postures , breathing techniques (pranayama) and meditation in six months it has the ability to completely change your health and peace of mind.

The breathing pranayama techniques can be very helpful. The best one I have tried is one called Sudarshan Kriya; you have to do a week long course by an organisation called the Art of Living Foundation to learn this but it is worth it as it is one of the most powerful techniques available.

There are other techniques like Yoga Nidra which is a powerful meditation technique and alternative nosril breathing is also good, I can talk more about these and others if you are interested just let me know.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

You could try the "5 Tibetans", very simple, easy yoga techniques. You can find instructions for these on the net, if not let me know and Ill send them to you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, I am interested of course. I am not new to meditation, i studied it alot last year but after numerous attempts I just couldnt seem to find the peace i was looking for so i abandoned it alltogether. But now i guess i want to try once more.

I have read about the Sudashan Kriya technique, but the problem is i dont wanna pay any money for a program. I am low on cash. I know about the alternative nasal breathing thing. But i think i just wanna stick with the bare basics. Just some things i can do before bed time or at evening for like 30 mins.

I found this site with some basics on it.

http://www.abc-of-yoga.com/info/

Tell me what you think.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

The 5 tibetans is very basic

http://www.yoga.com.au/Infosheets/5%20T ... 0Sheet.pdf

http://www.lifeevents.org/5-tibetans-en ... rcises.htm

Benefits of the Five Tibetans
In essence, the Tibetans are one of the best kept secrets, for improving health. The Rites open up the body/mind energy system and seem to balance energy. The Five Tibetans take a minimum of daily time and effort but can dramatically increase physical strength and suppleness as well as mental acuity. Even newcomers to yoga will experience the Five Tibetans` liberating effect on the innate energetic power of the human body and mind. Regular practice of these exercises relieves muscular tension and nervous stress, improves respiration and digestion, benefits the cardiovascular system, and leads to deep relaxation and well-being. The Five Tibetans can be a powerful vehicle not only for enlivening the senses but also for generating and harnessing vital energy for self-transformation.

When all of the endocrine glands are functioning in harmony, a person has more energy, more vitality and less discomfort. Often when one gland is not functioning correctly, so too the other glands are not communicating properly with each other. Balanced hormones aid with PMS and menopausal discomforts and rev up one's sexual energy. Plus when the hormones are out of balance, one is more prone to mood swings and illness.

Enhance bone mass. The Tibetans are weight bearing on every bone in the body. Which aids in preventing bone loss.

Eliminate double chins. A double chin simply cannot withstand these exercises. Take a picture of yourself now and another one after you have done the Tibetans regularly for 3 months. Voila, greater muscle tone. Do I need to tell you how much younger you will appear?

Reduce midriff bulge and tighten abs. When done correctly, these movements will help you get rid of those Michelin Tire rolls ;>)

Oxygenate the body. Oxygen is a necessary component for burning fuel. The more you oxygenate the body, the higher your metabolism. That means weight loss. These exercises require full inhalation and exhalation of air -- the result -- complete breathing and more oxygen. When people sit at their desks most of the day, they do not breathe fully and completely, and thus do not get an adequate supply of oxygen.

Enhance muscle tone. You need more than the Tibetans to achieve the muscle tone that you may want, however, these exercises definitely make a big difference.

Drain lymph system. The lymph system moves toxins out of the body. But, unlike other body systems it does not have a pump. Thus, the lymph system receives benefit, through movement and exercise. The very actions of the Tibetans, as they compress and stretch the various organs, glands and muscles, assist in draining the lymph system. The result -- you flush toxins faster. (Yes, we all have toxins in our bodies, from water, from food, from air, even from what we put on our skin.)

They assist detox the body. Similar to the above. Many people feel dizzy or nauseous when first starting to do the exercises and some of us feel this from time to time. Not to worry. Go slowly, when this happens. The reason for these feelings is that your body is detoxing, while the toxins are being flushed.

Improved posture. The Tibetan rites help you naturally stand up straighter.

Flexes the spine. This aids with spinal health. By doing the Tibetans daily, you may find you feel more flexible in many of your muscles and joints. In fact, I often feel and hear my spinal segments shifting, when I do these Tibetan exercises. Which, by the way, is the ideal way for the spine to function, that is, fluidly.

The rites will help provide you with a little pick-me-up. The Tibetans stimulate the reticular activating system of the brain and balance the right and left hemispheres of the brain. The result: you think better and more clearly and can more easily integrate your creativity with your logical rational thoughts.

The Tibetans make sense, and they require such a small time investment for so much value. Just a note here: Don't expect big results right away. Figure it takes a minimum of three months for your belt size to get one notch smaller. The best way to do them is start with 3 repetitions each and slowly work up (adding in increments of 2) to 21 each . This could take 1 month, or it could take six months or longer. How long it takes is not important, what is important is that you are regularly doing these fabulous exercises.
Whether the five Tibetans are indeed the ?secrets of the fountain of youth? remains to be seen. There might be some exaggeration in these testimonials. People usually report increased energy and mental alertness. The most radical testimonials of rejuvenation from doing the rites, as most of the ones found in Kedler?s book, come from older folks, some past their 80th birthday, who report feeling decades younger, while getting rid of health problems that had been plaguing them for years. But even younger people, can receive the benefits from doing the Rites.

Sorry for the long copy and paste.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't do these anymore (slack yes...) but I did do them for a month, twice a day and noticed i felt more balanced as well as my body was beginning to get much more muscle tone, especially my stomach which was starting to show the signs of a long time body builder on steriods..


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

jesusmyangsthasabodycount said:


> Yes, I am interested of course. I am not new to meditation, i studied it alot last year but after numerous attempts I just couldnt seem to find the peace i was looking for so i abandoned it alltogether. But now i guess i want to try once more.
> 
> I have read about the Sudashan Kriya technique, but the problem is i dont wanna pay any money for a program. I am low on cash. I know about the alternative nasal breathing thing. But i think i just wanna stick with the bare basics. Just some things i can do before bed time or at evening for like 30 mins.
> 
> ...


There are quite a few good yoga websites that ^ one is good, also http://www.yogajournal.com is a good one. Although I find it tricky learning from a website or book because you cant really see any angles on the poses so a dvd is easier, but I think there might be a few streaming videos on the yogajournal site.

I know what you mean about meditation, I have tried it quite a few times and it is quite difficult to get anywhere quickly. Yoga Nidra is much easier than more normal meditation as you get a cd which has a guy talking you through it and what you do is you lie down and rotate your awareness through different areas of the body and then coordinate your breathing, then after about 20 mins you either fall asleap or fall into a very deep mediation automatically where your body is asleap but your mind is awake (sounds weird I know but it works) http://www.yogamag.net/archives/2001/2m ... anid.shtml It is easier than normal meditation as all you have to do is follow the instructions rather than put in a lot of effort.


----------

